# Spagnum/clay substrate



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello
Just recently a spagnum/clay plant substrate has become available in Denmark. I know a few who uses spagnum clay combo's as substrate and they have success in doing so, but what are your oppinions about this ? below is a link to the substrate suppliers website with details on the substrate. Would this, in your opinion, still classify as an El-Natural substrate ?

http://www.tropica.com/default.asp

I think it looks pretty good, and I think I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

The link does not take you right to the substrate page. Navigate into the Aqua-Care section and choose "Plant Substrate"


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

This is part of Tropica's new line of plant products. Knowing the quality of Tropica's products, it's probably not bad though it's just come on the market so there hasn't been much experience with it yet.

Be aware that it is not a "stand-alone" substrate. It's made to be used as a 1cm layer *under* a thicker layer of gravel (they recommend 3-4cm of gravel on top) and they warn against letting it mix with the water column...


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Christian,

well, first off, Tropica is one of the most highly-regarded aquatic plant resources in Europe, and here in the U.S., folks often mention that they wish the Tropica plants and products were available here as well. 

An "El Natural", "Low-Tech" or NPT ("natural planted tank") really refers to a methodology that does not utilize a lot of equipment, such as what's commonly used for CO2 fertilization. Most NPTs also do not employ fertilizer dosing in the water column. The light levels are generally in the mid range, as well - around 2 wpg. Plant growth is slower than in high-light, CO2 enriched and fertilizer dosed aquariums. But really, it is a spectrum. Some folks use a soil underlayer with a moderate amount of CO2. Others use a substrate like EcoComplete with no CO2. There is a spectrum of variation, and the definition is generally lower-tech and lower maintenance. Thanks to Diana Walstad's Book, she has provided us with a lot of information about using a soil underlayer with a small gravel/coarse sand top layer. Her book looked into the science behind why such an aquarium would be successful without the addition of supplemental CO2 and water column fertilizers. 

Tropica's clay/sphagnum product is probably very good. I have not used it, but I have run several tanks with a clay underlayer and a sand toplayer. Tropica's product sounds like its based on a similar theory. They employ two gravel layers over their clay layer. 

Here's what I used to do, before I decided that a soil underlayer worked better for me.

I used to run "Quackenbush" style tanks. If you Google the name "Dan Quackenbush" you'll come up with a scuba diver (disregard) and a method of using a clay underlayer in planted aquariums. The Quackenbush method was meant to be inexpensive. The clay underlayer was easily obtained as cheap, simple kitty litter. This plain kitty litter is simply clay granules which have been baked to make them harder. The important thing was to have only one ingredient listed: pure mined clay. A bottle test would reveal if the clay had any odd properties such as changing the pH. Personally, I had very good luck with Hartz's pH 5.5 brand, and a local supermarket's home brand "special kitty". To this bottom layer of clay, some slow-release fertilizer (Osmocote) would be added, and perhaps a pinch of blood meal for iron. Then, this was CAPPED by a layer of fine sand, preventing the nutrients in the bottom layer from getting into the water column. In theory, this would reduce the availability of those nutrients to algae. 
~~~~~~~~~~cont'd~~~~~~~


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

~~~~~cont'd~~~~~~~~ (computer glitch)


My experience with these setups was that I had great success with root feeders such as Echinodorus, Cryptocoryne and Aponogetons. Stem plants were more difficult, but could be grown, especially if they were already submerged grown (not emersed) and rooted. 

Tropica's product seems to be of a similar nature. I found these tanks to be very low maintenance, and with some natural light (ie, from a nearby window) quite prolific, too. My fish were happy, and I had several types spawn for me in these setups. 

Depending on the cost, your preferences and the types of plants you'd like to grow, it would probably be a very good substrate. You may want to do more reading on this forum, or see if you can get a copy of Ms. Walstad's book (I don't know if its available there). Personally, I've become impressed with the plant growth and better results I've achieved with a soil underlayer, so I'm switching my "kitty litter" tanks over to soil substrate tanks this spring.

Well, do some more research, figure out what suits your needs and intentions for your aquarium best, and let us know what you plan to do! A "journal" of your tank setup would be VERY welcome, whichever substrate you choose to use.

Best of Luck!
-Jane


----------



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello Jane
Thank you for the reply. I am in the progress of reading Diana's book for the thierd time, and like it very much. The reason I am asking this question is that I was curious to what peoples experiences with spagnum/clay substrates were, and you answered that very nicely, thank you. What I hope for in this tropica substrate is a well controlled content of different nutrients, which is one of the things that, in some cases, can be difficult to predict with natural soils. From Diana's book, I would think that the CO2 release would be slower in a spagnum/clay substrate, as compared to soil. I would also think that the bakterial content of the spagnum/clay substrate is very much lower to begin with (when supplied from a vendor), so I will properly have to be a little more patient with adding fish, than I would with natural soil contaning loads of bateria to begin with. This is no problem though, so I think im going to give it a try when I set up my first low tech tank soon.


----------



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

And I will of cause keep you all updated with a journal.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Diana recommends not mixing peat with clay soil to avoid excess iron being released into the water. Isn't sphagnum moss acidic like peat? Could it cause the same problem when mixed with clay? 

From Alex.


----------



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, I have read that too. But i suspect that whether or not iron will be released into the water will depend on how you arrange the substrate/gravel amounts, and what type of clay one uses. But it is one of my concerns as well.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes, that is certainly an issue. That's why what I've read and practiced with clay based bottom layers is *capping* with a fine-grain sand - this limits the introduction of nutrients from the underlayer into the water column. 

Christian, I'd also suggest reading the anti-algae techniques discussed on this forum, which emphasize limiting iron in the water column, or restricting it from being available to algae. One of these techniques that seems to help is preventing natural light from striking the soil (or in your case, clay) bottom layer, which can reduce iron and make it more available to algae. A simple physical light barrier such as a strip of duct tape (thick opaque tape) along the substrate level, to prevent sunlight from striking the substrate is a nice simple solution.

Do you have access to some mulm from an established tank? That would probably help a great deal in getting your substrate "cooking". 

Also, my one word of warning if you've decided to go with the clay underlayer technique - not too deep a layer! One of my setups was very short-lived, and it was probably due to the substrate layers being too deep, especially the kitty litter clay layer. I was in the "more is better" frame of mind, and made a 2.5" deep layer of clay/kitty litter, covered by the usual 1.5" deep fine sand layer. I think it went anoxic, because it very quickly went from lots of growth, to stunted growth (even the cryptocorynes, which usually like this type of setup) and when I tore it down in frustration (only 4 months in - usually the time when things get really good!) there were sulphur smelling areas and purple-ish colored bands of bacteria present. I would suggest only 1 - 1.5" of a clay layer, regardless of the footprint size of the tank.

Best of Luck with it!
-Jane


----------



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks again for the advice Jane. Yes, I remember Diana mentioning the problem with direct sunlight on the soil substrate it self. I will certainly keep that in mind. The tank will be positioned so that it will not get much direct sunlight. I would have preferred a spot with a bit more sunlight, but as it is a 140 gallon tank, there are some limitations to where I can put it.

Im very tempted to try this new tropica substrate, but I also have been wanting to try real soil.....I will have to make two tanks... hehe. 

If im going for the clay/spagnum substrate Im thinking of sticking to 1cm of clay/spagnum substrate with 4-5 cm of gravel on top. It will be gravel with a grain size of 1-2mm.

kind regards

Christian


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Christian Hansen said:


> Im very tempted to try this new tropica substrate, but I also have been wanting to try real soil.....I will have to make two tanks... hehe.
> 
> If im going for the clay/spagnum substrate Im thinking of sticking to 1cm of clay/spagnum substrate with 4-5 cm of gravel on top. It will be gravel with a grain size of 1-2mm.
> 
> Christian


Hi Christian,

I looked at the Tropica website for the soil. Soil looks promising, like it might work in a natural tank-- one without CO2 injection. Theoretically, the Spagnum moss would provide organic matter for decomposition and natural carbon dioxide release.

Tropica probably has addressed any potential problems coming from the Spagnum moss' natural acidity. For example, they may have buffered the soil with lime or phosphates, which would prevent massive iron solubilization.

I think this soil is definitely worth a try. And YES, you must keep us posted!


----------

